# creepiest cl picture ever.



## Nickinator (Jul 16, 2013)

creepiest cl picture ever.  http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/3939391801.html


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2013)

Why would you have inflateable children???????


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2013)

Empty nest syndrome Bri.
That pic is creepy, but you know what would be really creepy...if those dolls had a _________.
I cannot even say, it's that creepy.
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 16, 2013)

Can I buy just the inflatable children??? :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Can I buy just the inflatable children??? :eek:




now don't get all creepy on us......


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think they are inflatable. They look like stuffed dolls or some kind of child manikens. But still creepy.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2013)

Agreed, very creepy....pictures of brown or green 1970s Schweinns are, indeed, very often deeply disturbing.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2013)

*creepy cl picture*

creepy,yes.weird,absoluly.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2013)

MAN, I almost forgot to post this.... A cool creepy site for sure! Found this a long time ago...
http://susanscustomcreepydolls.com/


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2013)

sat on a face lately??? this is kinda creepy.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151079922889#ht_111wt_887


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2013)

Dave,See what might happen if you dont wear protection when your with your blow up girlfriends!


----------

